# 5D for a 1DS mk2 ??



## rhysb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 5 D 'classic' that I use as a second body (to a 5D mk2). I have the chance to basically swap the 5D 'classic' for a 1DS mk2. 

Should I do it? 

Dilemma. 

Anyone got some good pros and cons ? 

Thanks for your time

Rhys.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 30, 2012)

rhysb123 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 5 D 'classic' that I use as a second body (to a 5D mk2). I have the chance to basically swap the 5D 'classic' for a 1DS mk2.
> 
> Should I do it?
> ...



If its a completely even trade and the 1D body isn't too bad. Yes, I would swap it w/o hesitation.


----------



## rhysb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi RLPhoto,

It's a 1Ds, would that sway you anymore? 

Cheers

Rhys.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd swap a 5D Classic for the 1DS MK II in a moment. Its certainly not a even trade, 16mp rather than 12, much better AF, longer battery life, the list of plusses is long.
I'd have a hard time understanding why anyone would not swap. If it were the 1D rather than a 1DS, then they would be equal.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 30, 2012)

rhysb123 said:


> Hi RLPhoto,
> 
> It's a 1Ds, would that sway you anymore?
> 
> ...



No, because its AF is Way better than the 5Dc's AF. It's tougher, weather-proof, and has more MP. No brainer.


----------



## rhysb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

What about the higher ISO with the 1ds mk2? How does that compare to the 5D Classic? 

Cheers

Rhys.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 30, 2012)

only downside to this is the batteries in the 1Ds mk2 are really old now 
old nickle metal hydride type they dont hold charge well and will likely drive you nuts
also no multicontroller I think


----------



## Menace (Oct 31, 2012)

1 Series body vs 5dc? I'd get the 1D 

Cheers


----------



## nicku (Oct 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd swap a 5D Classic for the 1DS MK II in a moment. Its certainly not a even trade, 16mp rather than 12, much better AF, longer battery life, the list of plusses is long.
> I'd have a hard time understanding why anyone would not swap. If it were the 1D rather than a 1DS, then they would be equal.



I have a hard time understanding why someone will swap a 1Ds mk2 for a 5D classic????

are you shore that the 1Ds is in perfect working conditions????


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> old nickle metal hydride type they dont hold charge well and will likely drive you nuts



With constant heavy use, you might only get a few years out of a battery. But I think in the US, genuine batteries are only about $100. And there are also a lot of cheaper 3rd party batteries out there as well. I can typically get around 1500 shots per battery with mine - when they're working properly, they're usually pretty good. (But the battery charge indicator is useless. You need to keep a mental tally of shots taken or just recharge it regularly). Also the battery charger has a "refresh" feature that helps keep the battery in good condition. 

BTW - Make sure you get the battery charger as they are expensive

Bear in mind the 1Ds Mk ii is a much bigger and heavier camera. You notice the weight when carrying it all day. It also draws a bit of attention.

I've never used a 5D Classic, to compare, but I love the image quality of the 1Ds Mk ii at 100 ISO. Noise becomes apparent reasonably quickly and is obvious at 400 ISO and over. But it still captures nice images all the way through its range. I've read some articles that suggest that it is less sharp than a 5Dii. Personally, I don't think that's the case.

On the plus side, it is fast and responsive. Apart from the size and weight, it is a pleasure to use. The downside?.....it lacks video. Also, you need firewire to connect directly to the camera for tethered shooting etc and later versions of Canon DPP don't seem to support this.


----------



## JeroenMentens (Oct 31, 2012)

Go for it.

I've used a 1DsII for 4 years now.
This year I bought a 5DII and thought it would retire my 1DsII. 
It did for a short time but now the 1DsII gets used far more often again than my 5DII.

Cons of the 1DsII:
- weight
- small screen for review

Pros:
- sensor resolution
- square body
- audio notes
- durability (I killed my 5DII after one week resulting in 800 EUR repair. Never had a problem with the 1DsII)
- focus speed

regards

Jeroen



rhysb123 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 5 D 'classic' that I use as a second body (to a 5D mk2). I have the chance to basically swap the 5D 'classic' for a 1DS mk2.
> 
> Should I do it?
> ...


----------



## M.ST (Oct 31, 2012)

Get the 1Ds Mark II or if you have the money the 1Ds Mark III.


----------



## rhysb123 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

lots to think about!

My mind is spinning!

Cheers

Rhys.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you tested it ? Being okay with that hold down and change thing and the small screen ?


----------



## Stickman (Nov 1, 2012)

rhysb123 said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> lots to think about!
> 
> ...




I'm not sure what there is to think about, the only pro for the 5D would be it has low value if its broken and it is light weight. 

The 1D professional bodies are outstanding, even buying a new battery or two you are so far ahead it is crazy when you compare it to the 5D.

The fan base for the 5D is the bang for the buck. The fan base for the 1D series is that they are Canons no compromise bodies. This includes the crop and full frame 1D series.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2012)

The 5D Classic is worth maybe $600, the 1DS MK II goes for $1600 or more. If you did not like it, you could sell and buy a new 5D MK II.


----------



## rhysb123 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm still thinking this one over!

I've heard that the 1Ds batteries can cause problems as they get older. Anyone experienced this?

I'm also thinking of swapping the 5Dc for a 5D mk2, but I guess that's a different debate! 

The thrill of owning a 1ds mk2 is outweighing a 5d mk2 at the minute!

My only real concern is its low light capabilities. The 5dc barely cuts the mustard in dark wedding venues, will the 1ds mk2 be any better????

Thanks all

Rhys


----------



## bycostello (Nov 11, 2012)

i have same set up... i'm happy with it, know its history and where all the buttons are.. not in a rush to change it...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 11, 2012)

rhysb123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm still thinking this one over!
> 
> ...



The 5D Mark II in my opinion is a better overall camera than the 1Ds Mark II. Personally I'd pick the 1D2 over the 5Dc, but not the 5D2.


----------

